
Improve YouTube Video Playback by Disabling VP9 Support in Chrome or Firefox - samfisher83
http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/06/29/improve-youtube-video-playback-on-low-power-intel-mini-pcs-by-disabling-vp9-support-in-chrome-or-firefox/
======
overcast
As an addendum to this, I found out Chrome doesn't even have GPU acceleration
enabled by default.

Type chrome://gpu in the address bar. If you've got of unavailable options
there. Chances are it's off.

Type chrome://flags in the address bar. Click Enable on the first option under
Experiments "Override software rendering list"

Saved me quite a few CPU cycles, voila.

~~~
ivank
It's enabled for most people. There might be a good reason why your GPU (or
GPU drivers) are blacklisted; see
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/deps/gpu/software...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/deps/gpu/software_rendering_list/+/cdf5c6133df8cc29f2b705f4025fb752ebe94cde/software_rendering_list.json)

~~~
overcast
Weird. Not anything I can see immediately. However this is an ATI 6970 I EFI
flashed to work on a 2008 MacPro.

~~~
cptskippy
Really? The fact that you hacked a GPU to work on your Mac didn't immediately
raise red flags?

~~~
wtallis
There's absolutely no reason to suspect that a web browser cares what kind of
firmware you used to boot your OS.

------
stassats
I've been using h264ify in Chrome on OSX for some time, but lately it started
having problems with seeking/rewinding. Have to switch to Safari when I want
to rewind. Managed to cobble together a chrome extension that opens the
current url in Safari, also pausing the video and using the current playback
time (too rough to share).

------
Tiksi
If you have mpv and youtube-dl, you can just `mpv
[http://youtube.com/whatever`](http://youtube.com/whatever`) and it'll play.
Much better performance than anything in browser from my experience.

I just have a keybinding for `mpv $(xsel -o)` which plays whatever url I have
in my clipboard in mpv.

